# EMT assaulted by family member - patient dies



## ffemt8978 (May 28, 2012)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2cb_1338207669
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/brooklyn/dying_mom_son_attacked_emt_UlGEwA3CYzteR0mv17nwEJ



> Six minutes later, emergency workers arrived at their home in the Glenmore Plaza houses in Brownsville, but Dexter slugged one of the EMTs in the face, cops said.
> 
> Diane was in cardiac arrest when they arrived and died at the scene.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 28, 2012)

"not in my right frame of mind..."

Seems like a perfectly reasonable excuse. Any cardiac arrest that starts as a priority 3 sick person is always a shock when you get on scene. More shocking when the family punches you in the face.


----------



## EMTFozzy (Jun 1, 2012)

Hope this guy gets some jail time!!!


----------



## DT4EMS (Jun 7, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> "not in my right frame of mind..."
> 
> Seems like a perfectly reasonable excuse. Any cardiac arrest that starts as a priority 3 sick person is always a shock when you get on scene. More shocking when the family punches you in the face.



Yup! Plus........the overwhelming number of assaults on EMS "surprise" the victim responders. Seems most assaults occur on "safe scenes"......because we "stage" for unsafe scenes......


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 7, 2012)

> The remorseful son told the Daily News on Sunday that he was upset the EMS workers seemed jovial and nonchalant when they arrived to treat his mother.



Oh my bad, we're supposed to act shocked, dismayed, and hysterical every time we get on a call.  Especially for a priority 3 "Not eating".  I always love the "Why didn't you show up lights and sirens" to the leg pain x 5 days.


Too bad for the lady (Though I'd bet that even with a 'quicker' response, same outcome would have happened, just in the different scenery of the hospital), but the son, with 10 arrests by the age of 22, needs to be locked away for good.  Clearly he'll never be an asset to society.


----------



## EMSANTHEM (Jun 7, 2012)

*Hate*

I Don't Complain much but man do i hate hearing these kinds of stories!

Throw that piece of garbage in jail for good! How can you attack the people you call on to help your mother & possible save her life?! 

Lock that guy up for a long time period!<_<


----------

